# Substrate and Fruit Flies



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello All,

I, being the brainiac that I am thought that organic garden soil was the best option for my T's.. No pesticides right? Instead I have fruit flies.. Of course I am officially switching to compost free soils now lol. Any recommendations for getting rid of these buggers? 

Note that the fruit flies though apparent, have caused issues only for me, not any of the T's that have this mixed with other substrate in their enclosures..

Thanks

P.S. I really only have access to Miracle grow's organic potting soil. Is that something I can use instead for future reference?

---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 09:25 AM ----------

That is aside from the garden soil


----------



## purevl (Jan 8, 2015)

Put a small amount of apple cider vinegar in a bowl, cover the bowl with a piece of plastic wrap, use a fork to poke some small holes in the plastic wrap.  The fruit flies will make their way thru the holes to get to the vinegar, not be able to find their way back out, & drown in the vinegar.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

purevl said:


> Put a small amount of apple cider vinegar in a bowl, cover the bowl with a piece of plastic wrap, use a fork to poke some small holes in the plastic wrap.  The fruit flies will make their way thru the holes to get to the vinegar, not be able to find their way back out, & drown in the vinegar.


Woot Woot! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 8, 2015)

Organic potting soil sounds great, but the organic method of adding fertalizers  is to add manure of some sort....you do not want that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you sure they are drosophila {fruit flies}? They could be Phorid flies. especially if there is manure or other organics in the mix. Do they have red eyes, or do they look more like these?:


http://ecopestcontrol.com/phorid-fly-pestid/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344699 said:
			
		

> Are you sure they are drosophila {fruit flies}? They could be Phorid flies. especially if there is manure or other organics in the mix. Do they have red eyes, or do they look more like these?:
> 
> 
> http://ecopestcontrol.com/phorid-fly-pestid/


I just looked at your link. They do not look like that at all thank God. I have had them on and off for a little while now and no signs of nematodes as well in any enclosures. Thanks for the link btw.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

No problem. I hate phorids, they can wreak havoc in a collection.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344703 said:
			
		

> No problem. I hate phorids, they can wreak havoc in a collection.


Any tips with reference to phorids that I should keep attention to? Besides what you have given me


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

They are attracted to any decaying organic matter that has a good moisture content. They LOVE dead crickets and are sometimes transmitted in with your crickets. They look similar to fruit flies as they have a stocky appearance while flying. A big difference is that they are also called "scuttle" flies due to their fondness for running and darting along substrate rather than flying. This behavior is readily apparent and that's one way you can tell the two apart, aside from the fruit flies having red eyes.

If you have phorids the best thing to do is find the source and clean and dry up the area of infection. The maggots are very sensitive to moisture and will dry out and die if the moisture is removed. Everybody gets them from time to time,as they are an introduced species from South America. They were brought here to parasitize and control fire ants in the southern states, and they are naturalizing in most areas. They will come into your house in the summer through holes in your screens etc.

Another unfortunate effect of phorids is they are targeting honeybees as well and have been implicated in CCD, colony collapse disorder. They parasitize the bees and control the bees actions, thus affecting the overall production of the hive.

Yet another example of an introduced species that does it's initial intended job  {fire ant control} reasonably well, but disrupts life elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344716 said:
			
		

> They are attracted to any decaying organic matter that has a good moisture content. They LOVE dead crickets and are sometimes transmitted in with your crickets. They look similar to fruit flies as they have a stocky appearance while flying. A big difference is that they are also called "scuttle" flies due to their fondness for running and darting along substrate rather than flying. This behavior is readily apparent and that's one way you can tell the two apart, aside from the fruit flies having red eyes.
> 
> If you have phorids the best thing to do is find the source and clean and dry up the area of infection. The maggots are very sensitive to moisture and will dry out and die if the moisture is removed. Everybody gets them from time to time,as they are an introduced species from South America. They were brought here to parasitize and control fire ants in the southern states, and they are naturalizing in most areas. They will come into your house in the summer through holes in your screens etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, when I get home tn I wil look for these features and characteristics and hope that even if that's the case to do as you recommended. Is it possible to allow the substrate to dry out without physically having to take any of my T's out?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you sure they're fruit flies, and not fungus gnats?    fruit flies hover around, fungus gnats prefer to run around on moist substrate.

  Most phorids are actually harmless scavengers, and people tend to associate them with parasitizing their specimens simply because of their presence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

Check it out first at home and then go from there. If you think it's phorids you will have to get rid of their breeding source first. ie dead crickets or boluses etc. What tarantulas do you have? You can dry the spiders out as long as they have a source of water like a water dish. 

If it is phorids I would be more aggressive in my approach and rehouse the animals to prevent further breeding of the flies. If they get established well they can be a real pain to get rid of.

---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 12:31 PM ----------




Smokehound714 said:


> Are you sure they're fruit flies, and not fungus gnats?    fruit flies hover around, fungus gnats prefer to run around on moist substrate.
> 
> 
> Most phorids are actually harmless scavengers, and people tend to associate them with parasitizing their specimens simply because of their presence.


Yes, I forgot to mention fungus gnats. They are a lot different looking than fruit flies and phorids. They are very lightly built compared to fruit and phorid flies.

This is true to an extent. I have witnessed phorids eating into the chelicerae of tarantulas that took too long with meals. The flies laid eggs on the prey and the maggots ended up eating the prey and in turn into the tarantula. Once maggots get rolling there is not much you can do. My friend lost several spiders this way. He had a bad phorid infestation that took a long time to abate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344727 said:
			
		

> Check it out first at home and then go from there. If you think it's phorids you will have to get rid of their breeding source first. ie dead crickets or boluses etc. What tarantulas do you have? You can dry the spiders out as long as they have a source of water like a water dish.
> 
> If it is phorids I would be more aggressive in my approach and rehouse the animals to prevent further breeding of the flies. If they get established well they can be a real pain to get rid of.
> 
> ...


I've got many different kinds, specifically the ones that seem to have flies around are one of my H. Macs, and one of my Avics. I use water dishes for all my T's and ill check to see if they are fungus gnats, These fly though, and they have florescence in their wings like that of fruit flies. In any case I will be looking into this in detail. I get rid of boluses, and don't exceedingly  feed my T's with larger food (Dubia roaches). Im planning on rehousing the Avic anyway tonight for other reasons, and I believe initially that is where this all started. Thanks again for the help


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

No problem....good luck and let us know what you find out. A good way to pick off adult flies is with a vacuum cleaner! lol.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344746 said:
			
		

> No problem....good luck and let us know what you find out. A good way to pick off adult flies is with a vacuum cleaner! lol.


LOL! Sounds like an awesome solution, get the job done with the satisfaction of vengeance. Of course in a totally non-weird way that is. Yes I will keep you posted as to what kind of demon I'm dealing with

---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 05:20 PM ----------

FUNGAL GNATS!!! That's what I'm dealing with.. How would these have come about?


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> LOL! Sounds like an awesome solution, get the job done with the satisfaction of vengeance. Of course in a totally non-weird way that is. Yes I will keep you posted as to what kind of demon I'm dealing with


HaHa! Ya it is satisfying to destroy these little bastidds! No remorse! LOL!

---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 04:24 PM ----------

Do you have houseplants?


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344782 said:
			
		

> HaHa! Ya it is satisfying to destroy these little bastidds! No remorse! LOL!
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-08-2015 at 04:24 PM ----------
> 
> Do you have houseplants?


No I don't. The only thing I can think of is where I got the avic... This pet shop was dingy and there was wood bark in the enclosure with the T.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 8, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344746 said:
			
		

> No problem....good luck and let us know what you find out. A good way to pick off adult flies is with a vacuum cleaner! lol.



Just keep it away from the spiders:wink:




			
				-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344727 said:
			
		

> Check it out first at home and then go from there. If you think it's phorids you will have to get rid of their breeding source first. ie dead crickets or boluses etc. What tarantulas do you have? You can dry the spiders out as long as they have a source of water like a water dish.
> 
> If it is phorids I would be more aggressive in my approach and rehouse the animals to prevent further breeding of the flies. If they get established well they can be a real pain to get rid of.
> 
> ...


I have had phorids pop up on occasion and never really had much difficulty getting rid of them...like you said, clean and dry and they are usually gone quickly...so far they have been quite minor and infrequent.   I appreciate your info, I had previously never considered them much more than an irritant.   

Good luck on a quick annihilation of those gnats Eldon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 8, 2015)

I should have mentioned keeping the vac away from the spiders! HaHa! that would suck, literally!

Your welcome, I hate those damn things! I am kind of a clean freak, so anything like mites, phorids, and gnats gets me aggravated.

Fungus gnats are more of an annoyance than anything. It very well could be the avic enclosure being the source. I would just change out the substrate and start over. You can alway use the vac extension to pick off the random gnat.


----------



## Sana (Jan 9, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344867 said:
			
		

> I should have mentioned keeping the vac away from the spiders! HaHa! that would suck, literally!
> 
> Your welcome, I hate those damn things! I am kind of a clean freak, so anything like mites, phorids, and gnats gets me aggravated.
> 
> Fungus gnats are more of an annoyance than anything. It very well could be the avic enclosure being the source. I would just change out the substrate and start over. You can alway use the vac extension to pick off the random gnat.


Strangest suggestion ever if you're going to use a vacuum...  Take a straw and a roll of tape and make the straw into an extension of the hose on the vacuum.  I usually use electric or duct tape.  I actually use this trick on strange spots on a car engine while doing a rebuild.  In this case though, the straw is slightly flexible and small to get to odd spots, with the added benefit of extra length to keep your hands farther away from a T that is likely to be a little upset about the noisy invasion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 9, 2015)

I mostly use this in the cricket and roach bins, and I use the detail extension that is really narrow like the straw. Never put the vac end near the spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 9, 2015)

Good luck on a quick annihilation of those gnats Eldon![/QUOTE]

Thank you! Got rid of the Avic source, going home soon to figure out my H Mac today.. Didn't see an infestation like yesterday morning

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 11:57 AM ----------




Sana said:


> Strangest suggestion ever if you're going to use a vacuum...  Take a straw and a roll of tape and make the straw into an extension of the hose on the vacuum.  I usually use electric or duct tape.  I actually use this trick on strange spots on a car engine while doing a rebuild.  In this case though, the straw is slightly flexible and small to get to odd spots, with the added benefit of extra length to keep your hands farther away from a T that is likely to be a little upset about the noisy invasion.


Great idea!

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 11:58 AM ----------




eldondominicano said:


> Good luck on a quick annihilation of those gnats Eldon!


Thank you! Got rid of the Avic source, going home soon to figure out my H Mac today.. Didn't see an infestation like yesterday morning

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 11:57 AM ----------



Great idea![/QUOTE]

Thank you all for the advice and recommendations! I shall use these methods.. Odd thing is that for my Stirmi, whose enclosure consists of the same substrate, I have had no issues, and it is more humid than any of my other enclosures!!


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 9, 2015)

Good deal!


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 9, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2345097 said:
			
		

> Good deal!


I have rehoused my H. Mac with no trouble. Seems that there was a heavy infestation in there. There are still some flies hanging around here and there but no heavy populations. I'm allowing some of my enclosures to dry out as well so that should help i hope.. But as far as I can see, it seems i have brought down the reich!!!

---------- Post added 01-09-2015 at 04:46 PM ----------

here and there as in my room


----------



## Le Wasp (Jan 10, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344716 said:
			
		

> They are attracted to any decaying organic matter that has a good moisture content. They LOVE dead crickets and are sometimes transmitted in with your crickets. They look similar to fruit flies as they have a stocky appearance while flying. A big difference is that they are also called "scuttle" flies due to their fondness for running and darting along substrate rather than flying. This behavior is readily apparent and that's one way you can tell the two apart, aside from the fruit flies having red eyes.
> 
> If you have phorids the best thing to do is find the source and clean and dry up the area of infection. The maggots are very sensitive to moisture and will dry out and die if the moisture is removed. Everybody gets them from time to time,as they are an introduced species from South America. They were brought here to parasitize and control fire ants in the southern states, and they are naturalizing in most areas. They will come into your house in the summer through holes in your screens etc.
> 
> ...


It seems that bio control is getting a bad reputation lately, which doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  The only good cases against bio control are incredibly old (mongoose, cane toads, etc.) and obviously aren't being carried out anymore.  The phorid flies that are parasitizing honeybees are actually a different species from the ones imported to control fire ants.  In fact, they're a native species that typically parasitizes bumble bees.  My guess is that they're going through a host shift and may possibly speciate, but it's too early to tell in the research ( http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0029639 )  Also, they play a very minor role in honeybee deaths and are highly unlikely to be a root cause of Colony Collapse Disorder.  It's more likely that the bees are being weakened by something else (virus, mites, pesticides, etc.) and then are falling victim to the flies.

Also, the phorid flies found around people's collection are also a different species from the introduced African variety, since that species has very specific diet requirements (i.e. tissue of fire ants' heads).  Thus, these introduced species are very much specialists and won't be wreaking havoc out in nature.

I'd like to second Smokehound's advice about phorid flies in collections: They're most often harmless (yet annoying) scavengers.  If anyone has these, you probably have some dead crickets or roaches that they're feeding on.  Remove their food source (keep your colonies clean) and they should go away.  (cider vinegar is also great)


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not against bio control at all. In fact I was going to recommend another form of bio control if the fungus gnats got out of hand. I have had good luck with predatory mites Stratiolaelaps scimitus {formerly Hypoaspis miles}. These are great at keeping fungus gnats, pest mites, and parasitic mites under control or even eradicated from collections. 

I will have to find the article I read about the honeybees and phorid flies. The author clearly implicated them as a potential catalyst in CCD. I have no doubt that they are not the only reason for the decline in honeybees. As you mentioned varroa mites, pesticides, and viral infections all probably play a role.

I disagree with the phorids only being a nuisance in collections. Like I stated before I have witnessed first hand what they are capable of doing to healthy tarantulas. I'm sure that some of the species are just pests in the cages and are after rotting cricket and the like. My friend never had the specific species of fly identified.

I believe some one else here has posted recently about phorids attacking their collection. =)


----------



## skippydude (Jan 10, 2015)

Hypoaspis miles will eradicate your fungus gnats


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 10, 2015)

skippydude said:


> Hypoaspis miles will eradicate your fungus gnats


Do explain plz


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 10, 2015)

No matter if they are fungus gnats or phorid flies, the maggots will kill your tarantulas. Ive had many slings, and some juvies and adults sucked right out of their skin by these demons. They just leave a shell that looks like a molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skippydude (Jan 10, 2015)

Hypoaspis miles are predatory mites. They eat fungus gnat eggs and larvae and a few other soil born pests. Once the gnats are gone the H. miles die off. If you use them be sure to add some to any house plants you have as well.

 Be prepared to retreat occasionally because these pests don't come in the soil they just move there. Fungus gnats get really bad in the fall when fruit drops from trees and doesn't get picked up.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 10, 2015)

skippydude said:


> Hypoaspis miles are predatory mites. They eat fungus gnat eggs and larvae and a few other soil born pests. Once the gnats are gone the H. miles die off. If you use them be sure to add some to any house plants you have as well.
> 
> Be prepared to retreat occasionally because these pests don't come in the soil they just move there. Fungus gnats get really bad in the fall when fruit drops from trees and doesn't get picked up.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 10, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2344703 said:
			
		

> No problem. I hate phorids, they can wreak havoc in a collection.


Just found these stupid things in crickets I bought today. I'm glad I noticed before I fed them :/


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dont worry the eggs they laid will find a way .





IHeartTs said:


> Just found these stupid things in crickets I bought today. I'm glad I noticed before I fed them :/


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 10, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> Dont worry the eggs they laid will find a way .


Oh I tossed them before they got in the house. Never left the bag. Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 11, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Just found these stupid things in crickets I bought today. I'm glad I noticed before I fed them :/


Good job with the quick thinking, saved yourself from the always fun eradication process! =)

---------- Post added 01-11-2015 at 03:52 AM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> No matter if they are fungus gnats or phorid flies, the maggots will kill your tarantulas. Ive had many slings, and some juvies and adults sucked right out of their skin by these demons. They just leave a shell that looks like a molt.


This is what I have witnessed also. I would always view flies in a cage as a potential problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 11, 2015)

Point of clarification for someone new to using a biological cleanup crew, Hypoaspis mites won't cause the T any problems?  They only eat the soil born pests?


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 11, 2015)

Sana said:


> Point of clarification for someone new to using a biological cleanup crew, Hypoaspis mites won't cause the T any problems?  They only eat the soil born pests?


Correct....I've used them a few times with no ill effects on my t's, scorps, and pedes. They eat all of the target species in the soil and when they have exhausted all of the food source they die off. I put them in my plants, roach bins, and mealworm colonies as well. They can keep propagating as long as they have a food source. 

I order them here: http://www.evergreengrowers.com/stratiolaelaps-scimitus-womersley-hypoaspis.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the information.  Is there a type of biological cleanup that would be a little more generalized in it's target without harming Ts?


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 11, 2015)

Sana said:


> Thank you for the information.  Is there a type of biological cleanup that would be a little more generalized in it's target without harming Ts?


No problem, I am pretty sure that Hypoaspis are your best bet as a generalist pest predator. I would give Evergreen a call and see if they would have more insight. They may have different suggestions that would suit you better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 11, 2015)

I imagine that this knowledge will be very handy some day down the road.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 11, 2015)

Sana said:


> Thank you for the information.  Is there a type of biological cleanup that would be a little more generalized in it's target without harming Ts?


I'm experimenting with springtails in my humid enclosures to eat mold, boluses etc. Some people use isopods. As far as mites not sure besides the predatory mites people usually use.


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 12, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2345649 said:
			
		

> No problem, I am pretty sure that Hypoaspis are your best bet as a generalist pest predator. I would give Evergreen a call and see if they would have more insight. They may have different suggestions that would suit you better.


I've been having real issues with phorids in my 4 roach colonies. I pick out all dead roaches daily and still have them, not too terrible anymore though. I did have them in the roach bins bad but I got rid of most of them. Just ordered and electric flyswatter for the wanderers that I always clap out of the air lol. Figured I'd have some fun killing them. I don't have maggots in my roach bins but would H. miles survive in my colonies off of roach molts and frass so that they are always there to kill any infesting maggots that may be introduced?


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 12, 2015)

samatwwe said:


> I've been having real issues with phorids in my 4 roach colonies. I pick out all dead roaches daily and still have them, not too terrible anymore though. I did have them in the roach bins bad but I got rid of most of them. Just ordered and electric flyswatter for the wanderers that I always clap out of the air lol. Figured I'd have some fun killing them. I don't have maggots in my roach bins but would H. miles survive in my colonies off of roach molts and frass so that they are always there to kill any infesting maggots that may be introduced?


They should if the substrate remains moist enough. They like the same conditions as phorid maggots. I think they might survive long enough to get the situation under control. It's pretty cool to watch a group of them tackle something like a maggot.

I hear ya about the elec flyswatter. There is no love lost on these pests!


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 12, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2346185 said:
			
		

> They should if the substrate remains moist enough. They like the same conditions as phorid maggots. I think they might survive long enough to get the situation under control. It's pretty cool to watch a group of them tackle something like a maggot.
> 
> I hear ya about the elec flyswatter. There is no love lost on these pests!


Do H. miles need a substrate to live in? I don't keep substrate in my dubia bins but I let frass and molts accumulate to about 1" depth until I do a full cleaning and start out with a dry clean tub again.


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 12, 2015)

I have one tank that I see these little runts pop up in once every month and I just spend my time squashing them until I can't find anymore.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 13, 2015)

samatwwe said:


> Do H. miles need a substrate to live in? I don't keep substrate in my dubia bins but I let frass and molts accumulate to about 1" depth until I do a full cleaning and start out with a dry clean tub again.


I believe so, due to the fact that they will dessicate. I have seen them crawling outside of enclosures, but I don't know how long they will last without moisture. I know the instructions for use is to wet the substrate down several hours before introduction. They can't survive in flooded conditions, the substrate just has to be moist.

Call or email them and see what they say. They have always been responsive to questions.


----------



## Sana (Jan 14, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2346315 said:
			
		

> I believe so, due to the fact that they will dessicate. I have seen them crawling outside of enclosures, but I don't know how long they will last without moisture. I know the instructions for use is to wet the substrate down several hours before introduction. They can't survive in flooded conditions, the substrate just has to be moist.
> 
> Call or email them and see what they say. They have always been responsive to questions.


Do you happen to know if they will eat crickets eggs?  I developed a fly issue sometime in the last few days in a cricket bin that I hatch from.  I'd really rather not lose my cricket eggs but I can't feed anything from that bin until I'm sure that the flies are gone as I can't be sure what kind they are.  You ever try to catch one of those little flies to ID?  It's a nightmare.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 14, 2015)

Sana said:


> Do you happen to know if they will eat crickets eggs?  I developed a fly issue sometime in the last few days in a cricket bin that I hatch from.  I'd really rather not lose my cricket eggs but I can't feed anything from that bin until I'm sure that the flies are gone as I can't be sure what kind they are.  You ever try to catch one of those little flies to ID?  It's a nightmare.


I'm not sure if they would feed on cricket eggs. If I had to guess I would think not, I know that they supposedly do not feed on fungus gnat eggs/ pupae, but they will consume thrips pupae. Weird.

Are the flies "running" in a zigzag pattern on the sides of the bin? When you approach do they take off? They are a pain to catch, but I have gotten good at crushing them and smashing them in mid air. HaHa!

---------- Post added 01-14-2015 at 05:44 AM ----------

Here is an article about them:   http://www.just4growers.com/stream/...s-with-natural-predators-hypoaspis-miles.aspx


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 18, 2015)

So I decided to order an electric fly swatter off of Amazon and I got it a few days ago... I have to tell you, it's super satisfying to zap all of those pests out of mid air! I think I literally scoured the house for over an hour the first night zapping any phorid flu I could find. It's actually made quite a difference so far.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 18, 2015)

samatwwe said:


> So I decided to order an electric fly swatter off of Amazon and I got it a few days ago... I have to tell you, it's super satisfying to zap all of those pests out of mid air! I think I literally scoured the house for over an hour the first night zapping any phorid flu I could find. It's actually made quite a difference so far.


LOL.. You now need to come up with a way to make ones small enough for enclosures. Tiny little swatters smacking flies left and right ha. Of course you don't want to be swatting your T


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 18, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> LOL.. You now need to come up with a way to make ones small enough for enclosures. Tiny little swatters smacking flies left and right ha. Of course you don't want to be swatting your T


Well you know the whole electric flyswater thing got me thinking.. For my dubia tubs, I cut out a majority of the lid and duct tape vinyl screen for ventilation... Imagine if you could somehow put an electric mesh there in place of the screen. Similar to the metal grid on the electric fly swatter. Then NOTHING would get in or out of the tubs, I.e. Phorid flies and other pests. They would be killed on contact. It would be a safety concern either as I keep two bins in a closet where no one would accidently touch them. It's  a bit far fetched but it'd be an awesome fool proof way of keeping roaches in, and pests out. Lol


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 18, 2015)

samatwwe said:


> Well you know the whole electric flyswater thing got me thinking.. For my dubia tubs, I cut out a majority of the lid and duct tape vinyl screen for ventilation... Imagine if you could somehow put an electric mesh there in place of the screen. Similar to the metal grid on the electric fly swatter. Then NOTHING would get in or out of the tubs, I.e. Phorid flies and other pests. They would be killed on contact. It would be a safety concern either as I keep two bins in a closet where no one would accidently touch them. It's  a bit far fetched but it'd be an awesome fool proof way of keeping roaches in, and pests out. Lol


Well seeing as we have both played a part into this solution..(me like 10%) I'm expecting some interest for the conception of this idea


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jan 19, 2015)

samatwwe said:


> So I decided to order an electric fly swatter off of Amazon and I got it a few days ago... I have to tell you, it's super satisfying to zap all of those pests out of mid air! I think I literally scoured the house for over an hour the first night zapping any phorid flu I could find. It's actually made quite a difference so far.


Sounds like a good time! Get after em!


----------

